

What subterfuges did your startup have to resort to in the early days? - vaksel

What was your secret sauce to get those early users to sign up? Fake accounts talking to each other? Deep discounts for those early adopters? Giveaways?
======
aristus
A friend of mine adopted a persona at gaming conferences to promote his blog,
including a big metal robot head.

At a satellite ISP I worked at a long time ago, we used the transponder during
offpeak hours to stream porn and bootlegs for extra cash.

Other stuff... well if you care to poke around, a lot of sites have poor data
security. Further deponent sayeth not.

------
RobGR
I heard though word of mouth (i.e., kind of unreliable, so I won't mention any
names) that a certain company I had respected "almost died a few months after
launching, because craigslist figured out how to stop us from spamming them
for a couple of weeks, until we got around it".

